
Illusion of the Year 2019 Winner - DyslexicAtheist
http://illusionoftheyear.com/2019/12/dual-axis-illusion/
======
DyslexicAtheist
the site is getting hugged to death unfortunately so here the relevant
content:

 _> This spinning shape appears to defy logic by rotating around both the
horizontal and vertical axis at the same time! To make things even more
confusing, the direction of rotation is also ambiguous. Some visual cues in
the video will help viewers change their perception.

[embedded video]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC0GGkNZPgs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC0GGkNZPgs)

Rating: 8.1/10 (77 votes cast)

Dual Axis Illusion, 8.1 out of 10 based on 77 ratings _

twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/InertialObservr/status/12060663974548520...](https://twitter.com/InertialObservr/status/1206066397454852098)

------
sonofgod
I'm really not seeing fluid motion in any direction. I'm seeing a fish explode
to disassembly and reassemble pointing the other way.

I see the rotation when there's the great big opaque cylinder in the middle of
it, but it doesn't last after the cylinder is removed -- it reverts to explody
fish.

------
kaffeemitsahne
This one is also interesting!

illusionoftheyear.com/2019/12/bodiject-fingers/

~~~
Stratoscope
Just a tip, include the [http://](http://) or [https://](https://) to make a
link clickable in a comment here, like this:

[http://illusionoftheyear.com/2019/12/bodiject-
fingers/](http://illusionoftheyear.com/2019/12/bodiject-fingers/)

